# Dry fruit wines



## canoe (Aug 23, 2009)

Any tips on making dry fruit wines. I've been searching and am getting the impression I need to pay closer attention to acid levels in dry fruit wines?. Also think a little grape tannin might go well in low tannin dry fruits wines?. (I like tannins)

Anything I should pay closer attention too or do differently. Any tips appreciated.

Bill


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2009)

When you say dry wines that means NO sugar left and gravity of .990. All fruit wines should ferment dry. What are you trying for?


----------



## canoe (Aug 23, 2009)

Tom said:


> When you say dry wines that means NO sugar left and gravity of .990. All fruit wines should ferment dry. What are you trying for?



No sugar left after ferment. No back sweetening.


Bill


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2009)

yep thats dry fruit wine


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2009)

I usually use wine tannins in most of my fruit wines. You shoul really be watcj=hing the cids on any wine, dont know why a dry wine would be different from a sweeter wine.


----------

